# Very elderly cat / poor toileting



## se0303 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, everyone. I am the proud and loving owner of four moggies, the eldest of which has just reached his 20th birthday. He's been such an affectionate friend, for so many years, but the difficulties with his toilet habits are now creating enormous problems at home. TT, as he is called, has no health problems beyond wasting muscles and achy bones normal for a cat his age. He's been seen by the vet, who concludes "he's just old". But I do wonder whether he's going senile, manifested by his now dreadful toilet habits. Even with litter-trays ever-present close by, he will simply poo or pee wherever he happens to be. That might be on my bed, on the stairs, in the kitchen - wherever - it seems that he simply can't be bothered using the trays or going outside (if I catch him in time and put him in the garden, he merrily does his business there instead - but I have to physically put him outside). I know that poor toilet habits are common in elderly cats, but he's only done this over the last 5-6 months (senility??), but it's so difficult. Several rugs and carpets have been ruined; laminate flooring has peeled up where he's wet; he's ruined several pairs of shoes and trainers. And it's so unhygienic -- I often get up to piles of poo on the landing. He's lucky to have survived peeing over electrical sockets on a few occasions (fusing the whole house more than once). Is there any way of encouraging him to use the trays again, or go outside (I often leave the doors open - he can just about still manage a catflap)..? Or is this something that, with him in his twilight months/years, I just have to put up with??


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Bless him, 20 yrs old, that's an amazing age to get to  

Maybe he is unable to control himself anymore. My first cat Cleo had a few accidents when she was getting on a bit (she nearly got to the grand old age of 19yrs). Despite litter trays she was, at times either too tired to get to the, too stiff after getting up or just couldn't hold on even for a few seconds

What is he currently being fed? I don't have much experience of elderly cats (only Cleo!) - just in case that may have any bearing on it. Hopefully someone my be able to give you some more info.

Unfortunately it may just be that he is getting on


----------



## se0303 (Jun 25, 2011)

He still eats mainly wet cat food, plus his favourite treats - roast chicken, tuna (plus two human things - cold mashed potato and muesli - yes, seriously, he loves muesli..). His teeth were cleaned a year ago, so he has no eating difficulties. The thing that makes me think he's lost his mind - he often gets distressed (very loud meowing) when he needs the toilet (this does, fortunately, give me a few moments to pick him up and put him outside). But at other times, he doesn't seem to know where to go, so will stand wherever he is and just do it.. I love him to bits; I realise he hasn't long left, and I wouldn't consider putting him to sleep over this; but it's *so* hard constantly cleaning up after him..


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh bless him - 20 years of age is just fantastic - all kudos to both him and you! It may be it doesn't just have the control now - I wonder if a very shallow litter tray may help - one that he doesn't have to step too high into? Can you put a litter tray on the landing too? 
You could try Cat Attract cat litter - this is supposed to actively encourage cats with litter tray issues back to using them again. It isn't cheap but if it works probably saves a fortune on cleansers not to mention your sanity!

You should post a photo of TT for us to see!


----------



## se0303 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies (so far..)! .. Will try out the advice. 

Attached is a pic of TT. 

He's a lovely old boy; he's a dog-cat, basically.. Follows me around the house, sits/sleeps with me, still purrs and meows all the time.. But he's very old now, and this is such a problem. Guess "part and parcel"..!?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He is still very handsome and looks great for 20 years of age. Well done to you for caring for him so well.


----------



## se0303 (Jun 25, 2011)

His face says it all.. He is the most loving, and lovable, pet I have ever had. I shall miss him dreadfully when nature takes its course.. Just a pity that, over these last (few?) months/few years, he's started doing this.. It is a real nightmare. Cat poo is bad enough at the best of times.. but to get up every morning, and for it to be smeared everywhere.. oh dear...!!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

He's a lovely looking cat.

Agreed with the shallower litter tray that may be a good idea


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

If the litter doesn't work then you could try a cat nappy if you are at home all the time? Congratz on having such a lovely old boy!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

You could get some of those disposable nappy changing mats and leave them down on the landing or wherever he goes most - so if he misses the tray it won't be such a hassle to clean. You can get them from the Pound Shops - the packs normally have about 4 mats in them - or you could splash out a bit more and get the Huggies disposable changing mats from Boots - these tend to be a big bigger. Equally the puppy training pads!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

ChinaBlue said:


> You could get some of those disposable nappy changing mats and leave them down on the landing or wherever he goes most - so if he misses the tray it won't be such a hassle to clean. You can get them from the Pound Shops - the packs normally have about 4 mats in them - or you could splash out a bit more and get the Huggies disposable changing mats from Boots - these tend to be a big bigger. Equally the puppy training pads!


I think that is a very good idea.
Also would he be ok if you left him in one room at bed time? That way you could also pop newspaper down and so limit the areas where he messes.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I think you need to rule out medical problems as first since they are often the root cause of inappropriate elimination. The cat associates pain and discomfort with the litter tray and goes elsewhere. The loud meiowing before he need to go is suggestive to me of pain or discomfort. He may well have a urinary tract infection, for instance. A urine test would tell you more though sometimes bacteria don't always show in in the test even when present in the bladder.

When was the last time he had full bloodwork done? Dental. How were his kidneys? Older cats also need blood pressure checks and yowling can be a symptom of high blood pressure-very easily treated though but left untreated can cause strokes, blindness etc. Always a good idea to have an annual check-up with older animals to nip potential problems in the bud.

Lovely cat by the way! You might well have him for a lot longer as well. My family had a female that lived to be 24/25!


----------



## NIKKID (Jun 5, 2011)

It's heartbreaking to watch a loved pet taking the slow plod downhill. I had two cats who were mother and daughter, both left us at 21 years. Mum retained good health and habits right to the very end but the daughter developed feline alzhiemers and went completely to pot. She refused to come out of her bedroom - we started calling her Miss Haversham - and her potty habits went south. We did manage to coax her clean again but it was always a bit dicey. I would agree that a shallower tray might help if your's is a bit tottery on the legs. I think we went through a whole newsagent's worth of newspapers. 

My last cat Bella also went a bit peculiar and insisted on sleeping actually on her litter which was just awful. 

Hope you get sorted.


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

He's a gorgeous boy  I can only echo previous posts, good advice


----------



## se0303 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks sincerely to everyone for the advice. TT had his last dental about 5 months ago; one tooth taken out. He had pre-anaesthesia done then, liver and kidney function were both fine, but he does have borderline thyroid problems - as you might expect.. I'll try the shallow trays idea and putting paper down where he generally pees - although, in recent weeks, that can be anywhere. I don't think the meowing is a sign of pain when he needs to urinate, I think it's just that he doesn't know where to do it. If I grab him in time and put him in the tray or outdoors, that works.. but it's not practical when I'm not here, of course.. But will try the shallow tray suggestion and report back!


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh good luck, let us know how it goes. I can't really suggest anymore then whats already been said. My old boy is 17 now and yes I think he's going a bit senile too, although he's always been mad (he thinks he's a dog!). He had thyroid problems over year ago, was put on medication but it wasn't working, so he had his problem thyroid removed. His health has improved dramactically since, although we were a bit worried putting him through an operation at his age, but he recovered really well  Animals are always a worry as they get older, we just have to look after them in their golden years as best as we can


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

bit different but when my parents lab reached his senior years he also began to pee and poo everywhere. he basically had no control, he would just walk along and do it and not seem to realise he was doing it. just like some old folks i guess. luckily my mum was home all the time so just had to clean up after him, i guess this must be hard for you if you working. dont really know what else to say except follow what the others have said on here andtry the pads. 
youve obviously cared for him really well though


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

se0303 said:


> Thanks sincerely to everyone for the advice. TT had his last dental about 5 months ago; one tooth taken out. He had pre-anaesthesia done then, liver and kidney function were both fine, but he does have borderline thyroid problems - as you might expect.. I'll try the shallow trays idea and putting paper down where he generally pees - although, in recent weeks, that can be anywhere. I don't think the meowing is a sign of pain when he needs to urinate, I think it's just that he doesn't know where to do it. If I grab him in time and put him in the tray or outdoors, that works.. but it's not practical when I'm not here, of course.. But will try the shallow tray suggestion and report back!


I'm very glad to hear his liver and kidneys are fine! Excellent for a 20 year old!

When you mention borderline thyroid problem I assume you mean he's got a high end of normal T4 reading. Did you know that with older cats this is actually viewed as actually being hyperthyroid? In other words if the the vet ran a free T4 test it would confirm it. Also of course there's every possibility the reading is higher now than 5 months ago. Cats with hyperT do have high blood pressure as well.

I'd discuss with your vet!


----------



## se0303 (Jun 25, 2011)

TT had a blood test done, and he does now have fairly marked hyperthyroidism (I think he's also developing a goitre). He's been on 15mg Vidalta daily for about 10 days, and I've noticed quite a dramatic change in his behaviour. The poor toileting has almost stopped. He's using a tray, or going outside, although it's hit-and-miss during the night (despite having a tray upstairs, he's prefers using the shower cubicle..! Better than the carpet, but still yucky..) He's not constantly meowing for food, although he is sleeping almost all the time. Still, I guess at his stage of life, the old boy really doesn't have much more to do. Very recent pic attached; the Vet says the copper fur is a sure sign of hyperthyroidism - I thought he was merely bleaching in the sun!!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Ah he's lovely and looks very good for 20! Glad to hear the toileting has improved. Given a bit more time I'm sure he'll be much better.

Not surprised to hear he's hyperthyroid-must be a very high T4 reading if on 15mg of Vidalta. Do you know what it was? It's always best to decrease the T4 very gradually to give the organs time to acclimatise. When is his next blood test?

Cats with hyperT do have high blood pressure as well but it should be under control with the treatment thankfully. Vidalta can make some cats a bit lethargic/lose appetite and if you notice any side-effects please let the vet know. His weight should be on the increase as well.

The copper coat can be from sitting in the sun as well though it can also be due to tyrosine deficiency which is necessary for synthesising thyroxine which is produced in excess with uncontrolled hyperthyroidism. Copper deficiency is another reason and again linked to tyrosine.

Keep us posted on how he's doing!


----------



## se0303 (Jun 25, 2011)

To update.. since TT has been on treatment for his hyperthyroidism, there have been a few changes in his behaviour. No constant meowing for food, although he eats enormous amounts of food during his thrice-daily feeds. He's developed bizarre tastes for all sorts of human food; especially porridge and muesli. He's also started munching on plastic bags (!).. The poor toileting has improved greatly; he is using trays again. But - the one thing that takes me aback - he's always been hugely affectionate; now it's quite surreal. He literally follows me around the house, wherever I am, and loves to lie on my desk in my home office. I've always thought of him as a dog-cat; but the pure affection he now displays is both lovely and strange. I try to keep him off my bed, but he's taken to getting under the quilt and cuddling up! I've never had a cat live to this age or become so needy - any tips on how to deal with it? If I'm not at home, he wanders around looking for me and gets upset.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Sometimes when cats aren't feeling well they can behave like this-even though other signs would indicate otherwise with him.

When is his follow up blood test to check if level of medication is appropriate?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what a lovely boy and good for 20 years old.
i had the same trouble with raffles my ragdoll who i lost in february aged almost 17.
he would wee just anywhere and i tried by putting litter trays where he weed. now i know that wont help on the bed.
unfortunately it comes with age and possibly a bit of senality, but unless you want to shut him in a room with a tray and i dont think you would, i'm afraid you just have to put up with it.
mind you because of raffles and because i have a ragdoll, sonni who quite frequently has fits and is usually on my bed, i have had to invest in a incontinent mattress cover, not that comfortable especially as its plastic, but it works.


----------



## se0303 (Jun 25, 2011)

A few weeks after writing this, we've had some success in controlling TT's poor toilet habits. Unfortunately, he does have to stay in the conservatory when no one's at home (otherwise, he doesn't like being left, and shows his displeasure by peeing in the hall). We've also trained him up to use the shower when he's upstairs - better than the carpets in the bedrooms.. Still very reluctant to use trays though. 

That aspect of his behaviour aside, I wanted to check with other owners of very elderly cats about his extremely strange eating habits. 

I know that chocolate, onions, garlic and certain flowers are poisonous to cats, but he's now eating mini human meals, and seems to like them. He's had normal amounts of wet and dry cat food, meat, fish and cereals; as well as plentiful water and cat milk, during his life. The "normal" stuff, in other words.. 

Now, though; meat, spuds and two veg go down very well. Cold, baby potatoes with chives and sour cream drive him mad. He loves muesli (honestly - so do my other 3 cats..), and buttered, chopped-up toast for breakfast. The latest is a mad liking for baked beans, salt and vinegar crisps and raisins (he howls if we are eating these things..).

Obviously I'm chopping it all up into tiny pieces and giving him moderate amounts - but is it OK for a carnivorous animal to develop such "wide" tastes? The vet just laughs and says it's a bit irrelevant to worry about these things at his age - he does think it's another sign of senility though. It's very endearing, but I don't want to harm him. He's a dear old friend and I would never do anything to shorten his days with us.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Well at his great age if you can't have what you fancy then it's a poor tail
The only thing i wouldn't give him too much of would be salt and vinegar crisps. It's the salt in them.
As long as he is eating his normal cat food with all his vitamins i wouldn't worry too much.
Our cats are always looking at us when we have snacks. so they have a little bit too. The other day our young one ate a bit of my marmalade on toast

Baked beans well that's a new one and Raisins.hmy:
Hope the baked beans don't make him to Windy


----------

